# A brief introduction to me....



## aimee-lou (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Just a little bit about me and why I've joined. 

I'm a mum of a one-year-old little boy, and I'm very much a home bird. I'm currently the bread winner for the family as my husband is a full-time student. I've been diagnosed with hypothyroidism, and as such my health isn't the best as it's aggressive and is affecting me in every way that it can....more-so than my dr has seen in her career. 

In my past I studied a history degree, and always planned to return to complete post-graduate research work before life took over. I worked in Museum management, and in attraction audience consultation before I took a step back to have my little boy and now work in a call centre. 

One of the ways that a thyroid condition can affect you is that it can make you 'intellectually under-active' - in that it can make your brain seem 'dull' which can ultimately lead to depression. My job is such that that alone could probably do that to the sanest of folk! :geek: As such my husband suggested that maybe I should take the initiative and carry on with my research work without the university surroundings.....I cannot see why this would not ultimately be possible as a hobby and will allow me to stimulate the grey matter and keep me mentally healthy. 

My topics of choice are early modern history, the recording of history in this period, and it's depiction in heritage throughout Europe and the US. I am still not sure what precisely I will focus on, but I guess we will just have to see where this hobby takes me. I've taken my first steps today, I've joined my local library, joined this forum and dug out my best fountain pens, ink and set myself up a 'workstation'. 

I guess the next step is for you all to wish me luck and for me to read my general texts to get some inspiration - my excitement levels are off the charts. I hope that I can count on you to keep me on the correct path :sunny:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 19, 2011)

I once wrote a short story called "Science park" based on a conversation I had with an American archaeologist named Bill who was excavating mammoth bones for Norfolk Council.

Do you have an interest in a particular period?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## aimee-lou (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Olly! I'm not a native to Norfolk, but it does seem that everyone has a connection, and I've also been told that people that come here, stay here! I guess that's an end to my nomadic days - not that I had many left to begin with. 

My interest is Early Modern British and European history. I have a particular interest in religious history, and in 'the history of history' which is a fascinating thing to read into IMO. 

Thanks again for the welcome..... Excavating mammoth bones!?! My husband is a biologist and I'm sure he'd love to read that!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome aimee-lou, there's lots to keep you stimulated here.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Aimee-Lou. 
I hope that writing can help you through the hard times with your hyperthyroidism. 

Mallory


----------



## Hawke (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the community, Aimee-lou. We wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Nickie (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Aimee Lou.



Nickie


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 20, 2011)

I am reading Tom Holland's "Millennium" at the moment, early but not modern I feel, Christopher Hill's "The world turned upside down" and "God's own Englishman" were good, do they count as early modern?
My Father and Brother were both biologists, Martin Buckle, my big brother, is a fairly senior member of the Zoological society, I have sent you "science park" as a private message, I had to split it in half as it was too long to fit a single one.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 20, 2011)

The Blue Pencil said:


> Welcome to the forum, Aimee-Lou.
> I hope that writing can help you through the hard times with your hyperthyroidism.
> 
> Mallory



She said hypo not hyper. Different can of worms entirely.


----------



## aimee-lou (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! 
I'm hoping all of the same things too - Time will tell. 
I spent more time getting stuff ready last night and I feel slightly more at peace today. My little boy is a asleep at the moment, so I'm having a bit of a chill with a cuppa (first of the day at 10.30 is shocking! lol) - will have to keep up a little momentum I feel - and try to remember where in the loft all of my texts are (D'oh!)


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 20, 2011)

aimee-lou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a little bit about me and why I've joined.
> 
> ...


 
This is a great idea, aimee-lou. Just under 4 weeks ago I underwent a total thyroidectomy. As of a few days ago I had already put your idea in place by resuming a stopped novel-writing project.

I've been reading up on the symptoms of hypothyroidism, and on why they come about. You may already know of the inter-relationship between the thyroid and the pituitary. Perhaps our desire to avoid depression may be - may be, not is - more than our physical body can provide. Time will tell.

Oh, and there's at least one other hypothyroidee mother and writer, here, at WF. No doubt your paths will cross.

Good luck.


----------



## aimee-lou (Feb 20, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> This is a great idea, aimee-lou. Just under 4 weeks ago I underwent a total thyroidectomy. As of a few days ago I had already put your idea in place by resuming a stopped novel-writing project.
> 
> I've been reading up on the symptoms of hypothyroidism, and on why they come about. You may already know of the inter-relationship between the thyroid and the pituitary. Perhaps our desire to avoid depression may be - may be, not is - more than our physical body can provide. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about your illness too Backward Ox - I hope the recovery is going well. 

I also didn't know about all the outlying symptoms of Thyroid disorders until I started to do research after my diagnosis just under a year ago. My mother and grandmother both have the same disorder (and coincidentally both have to undergo treatment for clinical depression including very strong anti-depressants in my mother's case). I think you are right - a desire to not allow your body to do this to you isn't always enough, and you need to actively work for it.

Good luck with your novel and I really hope that you feel better as a result of it.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi aimee-lou, yes, writing can put you in another world.  It is good therapy.  I only write as a hobby.  I guess what you want to write demands a lot of research.  I'm a lazy writer.  It has to come into my head on it's own.  
Don't let depression get you!  It's a miserable state to be in.  I guess we've all been there.  Welcome to the forum, see around.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, yes, the wonders of writing. Truly, it can be good for you.

And sorry to hear about your hypothyroid.

Where are my manners? I'm TheFuhrer. Here I've been called that, and F02, and Fuhr, among other derivations, and you can call me any of those listed. 

Just want to say "hi" and welcome you to the cool world of WritingForums! ^_^


----------



## aimee-lou (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've never known a forum be so welcoming! :sunny:


----------

